#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Como instalar squid no brazilfw?

## VIASATT

Instalei a versão 2.30.1 do brazilfw no HD, e agora quero adicionar o squid.
Preciso de ajuda para fazer isso.

----------


## G1NET

> Instalei a versão 2.30.1 do brazilfw no HD, e agora quero adicionar o squid.
> Preciso de ajuda para fazer isso.


Ola amigo vc deve utilizar o Putty e o WinSCP para adicionar o Squid no brazilFW, depois e so fazer as configurações do sistema por este link BrazilFW Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Atualizando o BFW atraves do Putty e WinSCP

No mais estou por ai

----------


## marcelinopsilva

use o Putty...
no console que aparecerá no putty, vc entra com login e senha do pc com BFW
daí vc entra os seguintes comendos:

mt e enter
cd /mnt e enter
wget http://www.brazilfw.com.br/users/marcos/2.32/squid.tgz e enter
espere baixar e siga assim:
cd / e enter
umt
reboot


Vc verá q ele aparecerá depois do reboot no menu do BFW...depois é só configurá-lo


vc encontra tudo no forum BrazilFW Firewall and Router

vale a pena pesquisar lá
abraços

Marcelino...

----------


## VIASATT

Obrigado pelas dicas, até consegui, no menu do brazilfw agora aparece squid e um icone ao lado. Porém quando clico nele não aparece mais nada e fico sem acesso á internet.

----------


## marcelinopsilva

Hummmm...sugiro estudar o forum do BFW pois lá tem tutoriais passo a passo de tudo....abrços

----------

